

What should a series A funding process look like? Step 1: The introduction - rajanchandi
http://bestengagingcommunities.com/2012/08/20/what-should-a-series-a-funding-process-look-like-step-1-the-introduction/

======
jlarkin353
Interesting article, few tips for getting introduced to potential investors.

